# Wie soll man ein mattes AH-IPS Panel reinigen?



## Das_Novalein (8. Juni 2017)

Moin,

mein Monitor hat ein paar Milchflecken (vom Müsli) und Fingerabdrücke abbekommen. Habe auch festgestellt, dass das IPS Panel sich rau anfühlt und sehr anfällig gegen Fingerabdrücke ist.

Hatte es vor mit meinem Isopropanol 70% zu und Mikrofasertuch zu reinigen. Bin mir aber unsicher, weil das Panel anders als das TFT ist.
Warmes Wasser und Fensterreiniger sollen laut Internet auch keine Lösung sein.

Hab gelesen das ROGGE DUO ROGGE DUO CLean Original, 250ml LCD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor dafür geeignet sein soll. Diese ist aber Laut Beschreibung nur für TFT geeignet.


Wäre es trotzdem für AH-IPS nutzbar oder habt ihr andere Methoden?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2017)

Dein AH-IPS ist ein TFT.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juni 2017)

Das_Novalein schrieb:


> Wäre es trotzdem für AH-IPS nutzbar oder habt ihr andere Methoden?


Isopropanol und Mikrofasertuch sind da genau richtig.


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2017)

Echt jetzt?  Mikrofasertuch und Wasser. Damit habe ich bis jetzt jeden Bildschirm sauber bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Juni 2017)

Einfach die Fingerkuppen anlecken & drüberfahren (Milch/Müsliflecken)....also die verschmutzte Stellen & gut ist. 
Ich nehm da immer einen "feinen Schwammlappen" & feuchte diesen mit lauwarmen Wasser an, knete den Lappen gut durch & dann wird gereinigt & ebenfalls gut ist.^^


----------



## azzih (8. Juni 2017)

Destilliertes Wasser und Mikrofasertücher oder wegen mir auch das Küchenpapier. Hab schon einige TFT Reiniger gehabt, da sah das Ding hinterher versiffter aus als vorher
Destilliertes Wasser kriegste für unter 1€ bei jedem Baumarkt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juni 2017)

Nur nicht Sandstrahlen ... 

Ich empfehle die Methode aus Post #4!


----------



## Das_Novalein (8. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dein AH-IPS ist ein TFT.



Ups hab mich verschrieben, meinte TN, anstatt TFT. (mein alter hatte TN)


----------



## Das_Novalein (8. Juni 2017)

Ich weiß euren Humor zu schätzen. Mir ist die Sache aber ernst gemeint.

Mein Monitor ist erst 1 Monat alt und will ihn nicht durch reinigen beschädigen :/
(Gefühlt ist er auch empfindlicher als mein vorheriges TN Panel, und teurer)


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2017)

Wie gesagt, nimm ein leicht angefeuchtetes Mikrofasertuch und dann vorsichtig reinigen.

Hier z. B. was Eizo dazu sagt:


> Eizo
> 
> Um den Monitor immer wie neu aussehen zu lassen und die Lebensdauer des Geräts zu verlängern, wird eine regelmäßige Reinigung empfohlen. Reinigen Sie das Gehäuse und die LCD-Oberfläche wie nachfolgend beschrieben:
> 
> ...


----------



## Das_Novalein (8. Juni 2017)

Habe jetzt nur die Flecken mit einem (entkalkten) feuchten Mikrofasertuch gereinigt.
Die Flecken sind weg, jedoch hat es Schlieren hinterlassen. Und da man es nicht mit Alkohol reinigen sollte, habe ich aus Frust das Produkt Rogge duo bestellt.


----------



## Viking30k (9. Juni 2017)

Leider zu spät aber ich nutze immer einen spezial schaum von spectral etwas teuer aber hält ewig und bekommt selbst Raucher Bildschirme sauber ohne schmieren

Habe schon viel probiert aber das ist für mich das beste mittel


----------



## Sir Demencia (9. Juni 2017)

Ich reinige immer mit dest. Wasser (wg. Kalkflecken) und nem Tropfen Spüli.
Und wegen Müsliflecken: vllt. nichmal die Art der Nahrungsaufnahme überdenken... 😉

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (9. Juni 2017)

Oder zumindest den Ort der Nahrungsaufnahme


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2017)

Ich rate zur Schnabeltasse.


----------



## Das_Novalein (10. Juni 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Leider zu spät aber ich nutze immer einen spezial schaum von spectral etwas teuer aber hält ewig und bekommt selbst Raucher Bildschirme sauber ohne schmieren
> 
> Habe schon viel probiert aber das ist für mich das beste mittel



Danke für den Tipp. 22€ ist schon ein heftiger Preis, aber wenn ich wider am verzweifeln bin, werde ich ihn kaufen ^^


----------



## Das_Novalein (10. Juni 2017)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Ich reinige immer mit dest. Wasser (wg. Kalkflecken) und nem Tropfen Spüli.
> Und wegen Müsliflecken: vllt. nichmal die Art der Nahrungsaufnahme überdenken...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk



Das kommt niemals in Frage ^^
Müsli ist seit meiner Kindheit die einzige sichere Nahrungsquelle auf die ich mich immer verlassen kann. Wenn ich diese Aussetze, werde ich zum abgemagerten Modell xD

@drebbin
Mein PC Platz dient als: Ess -Schlaf -Chill- Spiel- und Arbeitsplatz. Wenn hier noch ein Klo und Herd stehen würde, würde ich gar nicht mein Zimmer verlassen ^^


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

Nimm destiliertes Wasser, dazu tröpfelst du etwas Pril mit rein -- oder einen anderes Spülmittel -- und fertig ist deine Reinigungslösung.
Das Spülmittel macht das Wasser geschmeidiger, dazu hast du dann Fettlöser mit drin, denn die Fliegen kacken gerne mal auf Bildschirme und die Lösung ist alkoholfrei, damit die Schicht des Schirms nicht angegriffen wird.


----------



## Sir Demencia (10. Juni 2017)

Ich würde ausser Wasser und Spüli nie was anderes nehmen. Bei "schärferen" Mitteln hätte ich die Sorge die Beschichtung des Displays anzugreifen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Das_Novalein (12. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm destiliertes Wasser, dazu tröpfelst du etwas Pril mit rein -- oder einen anderes Spülmittel -- und fertig ist deine Reinigungslösung.
> Das Spülmittel macht das Wasser geschmeidiger, dazu hast du dann Fettlöser mit drin, denn die Fliegen kacken gerne mal auf Bildschirme und die Lösung ist alkoholfrei, damit die Schicht des Schirms nicht angegriffen wird.



Vielleicht probiere ich es ein nächstes Mal. Jedoch habe ich in mehreren Quellen gelesen, dass man dies nicht tun sollte.

Hab wie oben beschrieben mir das Rogge duo gekauft. Ist schon besser als das entkalktes Wasser mit Mikrofasertuch. Hinterlässt jedoch auch eine gewisse Sicht, die man aber nur sieht, wenn man es im ausgeschaltetem Zustand mit einer Taschenlampe beleuchtet.

@Sir Demancia
Laut Verpackung enthält dieses Produkt (Rogge duo) kein Alkohol.


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Juni 2017)

Hab festgestellt, dass Spülmittel unfassbar gut funktioniert. 

Mit Wasser bzw. einem feuchten Tuch alleine wischt man sich zu Tode, bis die schlieren weg sind. Diese Monitor-Reinigungsmittel sind auch schrott, weil sie anfangs auch nur alles verschmieren und oft einen Film hinterlassen.

Aber (wenig!) Spülmittel + Wasser auf einem Zewa  wirkt wirklich Wunder. Der Monitor sieht danach aus wie frisch ausgepackt und es dauert keine zwei Minuten, bis der Monitor sauber ist.


Hab auf der Arbeit an nem alten Gerät schon wirklich alles mögliche getestet. Superschaum, Alkohol, Spezieller Monitor Reiniger, Fensterputzmittel usw. In meinen Augen alles Mist.


----------



## Das_Novalein (13. Juni 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hab festgestellt, dass Spülmittel unfassbar gut funktioniert.
> 
> Mit Wasser bzw. einem feuchten Tuch alleine wischt man sich zu Tode, bis die schlieren weg sind. Diese Monitor-Reinigungsmittel sind auch schrott, weil sie anfangs auch nur alles verschmieren und oft einen Film hinterlassen.
> 
> ...



ja aber kann man diese Methode bei matten IPS Panel anwenden?

Edit: Denn alle anderen Bildschirme haben Schutzschicht, wie mein alter TN Monitor und Fernsehr. Mein neuer Monitor fühlt sich aber viel grauer an und ist noch mehr empfindlicher gegen Fingerabdrücke.


----------



## silent-freak (15. Juni 2017)

Das_Novalein schrieb:


> Vielleicht probiere ich es ein nächstes Mal. Jedoch habe ich in mehreren Quellen gelesen, dass man dies nicht tun sollte.



Nehme UO- Wasser (auch mal destilliertes) und einen Tropfen Spülmittel auf ein feuchtes Tuch, damit den Bildschirm einreiben, kurz einwirken lassen und mit feuchtem Tuch nachwischen. Zuletzt trocken reiben. Mache das schon seit über 20 Jahren so, hat mir noch kein Monitor übel genommen. Man kann natürlich auch die Wirtschaft ankurbeln.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

Du brauchst nicht viel Spülmittel.
Ich hab mir eine Sprayflasche gekauft, da gehen 50ml rein. 1 Liter Destiliertes Wasser gekauft, dort ein paar Tropfen Pril rein getan -- ein paar Tropfen reichen völlig aus -- und dann die Sprayflasche gefüllt.
Damit reinige ich alle meine Bildschirmoberflächen, egal ob Monitor, Handy oder Fernseher.
Und mit dem Liter komme ich ein paar Jahre aus. Billiger geht nicht.


----------



## silent-freak (15. Juni 2017)

Sprayflasche ist auch eine Idee, bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## Das_Novalein (17. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht viel Spülmittel.
> Ich hab mir eine Sprayflasche gekauft, da gehen 50ml rein. 1 Liter Destiliertes Wasser gekauft, dort ein paar Tropfen Pril rein getan -- ein paar Tropfen reichen völlig aus -- und dann die Sprayflasche gefüllt.
> Damit reinige ich alle meine Bildschirmoberflächen, egal ob Monitor, Handy oder Fernseher.
> Und mit dem Liter komme ich ein paar Jahre aus. Billiger geht nicht.



Klingt vernünftig. Die Idee die du dir eingefallen hast ist prima ^^

Welche genaue Sorte von Pril benutzt du?
Einmal gegoogelt und hunderte gefunden :/


----------



## Sir Demencia (18. Juni 2017)

Welches Spüli ist eigentl. relativ wurscht. Ich hab immer sonn Billig-Zeuchs von Aldi oder so. Kostet um die 70-80 Cent.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2017)

Genau, ich nutzen Pril, weils meine Frau immer kauft.
Aber im Grunde genommen ist es egal, da alle das gleiche machen.
Wichtig ist nur, dass du nicht zuviel Spülmittel nimmst. Ein paar Tropfen auf 1 Liter reicht echt.
Ich hatte damals das "Pril Original" genutzt, in der 750ml Flasche. Also das blaue Pril.


----------

